# بالفيديو تفاصيل تحويل الذكر “اسلام” إلى الانثى “نور”



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*



اسلام سابقاً - نور حالياً


بعد مرور 20 عاما تقريبا على تحول “سيد” إلى “سالي”، قرر “إسلام” وهو شاب سكندري تغيير نوعه إلى أنثى فلجأ إلى أستاذ تجميل في أسيوط حوله إلى “نور” بعضو أنثوي مشوه.

بدأت خيوط الجريمة تتكشف بعد رفض إدارة المستشفي الخاص بأسيوط التي أجريت بها عملية التحويل منح الحالة الأوراق التى تفيد تحويلها من ذكر إلى أنثي ، فتقدمت والدة الحالة بشكوى لوزارة الصحة ، قالت فيها ان إبنها دخل المستشفي لإجراء عملية لتحويلة إلى أنثي ، وان المستشفى اجرت العملية بدون موافقات رسمية أو تقارير طبية . فاتصل الدكتور سعد المغربي ، وكيل أول وزارة الصحة للعلاج الحر، بلجنة آداب المهنة بنقابة الأطباء لأفادته بمعلومات موثقة عن الحالة التي اتضح أنها تدعى “إسلام صلاح سالم أحمد أبو الليل”، ذكر، من مواليد 1988، محافظة الإسكندرية، وأنه كان يتردد كثيراً على نقابة الأطباء للحصول على موافقة لإجراء العملية، غير أن النقابة رفضت بسبب اكتمال أعضائه الذكورية. إلا أن إسلام أو نور كما يحلو له أن يطلق على نفسه ذكر لصحيفة المصري اليوم أنه كان مصراً على إجراء العملية لأنه منذ الصغر كان يشعر بمشاعر أنثوية لا تتناسب مع كونه ذكر كما كان يميل للعب مع الفتيات في حين لم يشعر في الصغر بالتوافق مع الأولاد. وأضاف “إسلام” أنه لما بلغ مرحلة المراهقة كان يشعر بمشاعر حب تجاه الأولاد وأن هذه المشاعر ظلت تطارده.. فلم يستطع أن يكبح جماحها. كما روى إسلام أنه كان يرتدي ملابس أخته الوحيده ويقلد البنات في تصرفاته و كانت والدته في البداية تعنفه ثم بدأت تتقبل الأمر تدريجياً. وتابع إسلام أنه اعتبر قرار نقابة الأطباء الأطباء قراراً مجحفاً بالنسبة له، لذا قرر أن يجري العملية دون موافقة النقابة. وكان هناك طبيب في أسيوط اسمه د. محمود العطيفي سمع “إسلام” أنه يقوم بإجراء مثل هذه الجراحة فاتصل بالمستشفى الذي يملكه الطبيب، وهو أستاذ جراحة تجميل بكلية طب أسيوط، ووافق الطبيب بالفعل على إجراء العملية وأجرى جراحتين لإسلام الأولى تم خلالها تكبير الثدي. والثانية تم خلالها بتر العضو الذكري وتفريغ الخصيتين وفتح مكان للمهبل والبول. وكان “إسلام” في انتظار إجراء جراحة ثلاثة له وهي تعميق وتوسيع فتحة المهبل وعمل جدار مبطن للمهبل بالسيليكون إلا أن حملة وزارة الصحة كانت أسرع من أن تستكمل العملية. فصباح الأحد كانت الحملة تتجه إلى أسيوط وتداهم المستشفى ليعترف دكتور العطيفي أن ارتكب جريمته “دون أن يرمش له جفن” بهدف إنقاذ حياة إسلام الذي حاول الإنتحار أكثر من مرة.

وينتقل الحديث مرة ثانية إلى “إسلام” الذي يعرب عن قلقه من فشل العملية لأنها لم تحقق الهدف المرجو منها بتحويله إلى أنثى بعضو تناسلي أنثوي كما أن هناك ورما في مكان الجراحة.

حوار مع الشاب الذي تحول لفتاة - الجزء الأول

[YOUTUBE]QmEG2T4PbS0[/YOUTUBE]

حوار مع الشاب الذي تحول لفتاة - الجزء الثاني

[YOUTUBE]ocy-bMQ7un4[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يوليو 2010)

*أظرف تعليق قريتة عالموضوع دة*
*واحدة بتقول الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام*
*والواد اصلا قبل التحويل كان اسمه اسلام*
*ههههههه*

*شكرا مايكل عالفيديوهات*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*متخلفين طول عمرهم يا كيرلس

بيلزقوا ردودهم وخلاص من غير فهم

امال لو شافوا فيديوهات صابرين وابوها اللي اغتصبها

وبرضه مسلمين هيقولوا نفس كلامهم المتخلف زيهم

شكرا ع مرورك ياحبي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مايكل للتغطية

ربنا معاه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا تاسوني ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يوليو 2010)

*شوفتها فى التى فى سبحان الله مكنش عاجبه حاله وهو ولد
ثانكس مايكل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا كوكي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه

بصراحة حاجة تضحك 

حد يستغني عن حرية وقوة الرجولة حاجة غريبة بجد

شكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة دا شكه بنت خالص
مافيش شنب و لا ذقن 
دا بنت مش ولد


----------



## holy day (24 يوليو 2010)

مش عارف يامايكل حاسس انها حاجة مش مكانها هنا علي العموم شكرا بس اتمني اشوف تغطية لحاجات تانية اهم في كنيستنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> بصراحة حاجة تضحك
> 
> ...




*
شكرا يا حبي ع مرورك


وياما هنشوف​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يا جماعة دا شكه بنت خالص
> مافيش شنب و لا ذقن
> دا بنت مش ولد




*ده بعد العمليه

لكن قبل العمليه الله واعلم

شكرا ليكي ايريني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

holy day قال:


> مش عارف يامايكل حاسس انها حاجة مش مكانها هنا علي العموم شكرا بس اتمني اشوف تغطية لحاجات تانية اهم في كنيستنا




*
حاجه مش مكانها ازاي

هو ده مش خبر عام وموجود في مصر

ويتعبر خبر يهم الراي العام والكل مهتم بيه

وبعدين هو القسم ده معمول لأيه بالظبط

وبالنسبه لاخبار كنيستنا الحمد لله بجيب ع قد ما اقدر

اي اخبار بنزلها مدام مهمه ​*


----------

